# To Your Dog's Health



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Hi everyone  I thought I'd share this video with all of you. I know on here I mention my "guru" a lot but I thought I'd explain.

Mark Poveromo is very well known in my area, along with his store, Thomaston Feed. He's been a science teacher (award winning in the state of CT) and has gone on to earn a degree in animal nutrition. He owns a wonderful store where he is so willing to help people. He is a big proponent of the raw diet and actually has developed his own line with K-9 Naturals that just came out. 

He's the first person I call or go to see when I have a health related problem, and he's a big big big believer that you can help and heal a dog by feeding them a great diet. 

He's currently filming in his store for a possible show on Discovery or Animal Planet and here is a video that really explains what he does and is all about. Thought some of you might enjoy

http://www.roguelephants.com/400x225Brwsr/Pilot.html



He also has a book called To Your Dog's Health which not only goes over the dog food industry but goes into holistic treatments and recipes for different medical conditions (cancer being a big one).


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

it's great that he's getting people on the bandwagon to proper nutrition for their animals, i just don't like the hockey puck raw thing. I also don't like how he says that it's completely balanced... as if anybody knows what a balanced diet for a dog, or for that matter a human is.

I was really hoping that he was a proponent for PMR. hwell:

just my .02


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Tobi said:


> it's great that he's getting people on the bandwagon to proper nutrition for their animals, i just don't like the hockey puck raw thing. I also don't like how he says that it's completely balanced... as if anybody knows what a balanced diet for a dog, or for that matter a human is.
> 
> I was really hoping that he was a proponent for PMR. hwell:
> 
> just my .02


He sells a lot of RMB's to customers as well. He's got all sorts of bones like duck/chicken/turkey necks, ribs, and a bunch of others. 


If you don't think anyone knows what a balanced diet is, does that mean feeding PMR you can't say the same thing?

The pucks that he pushes the most is vital essentials, which is 99% meat/bone/organ. It's the closest to PMR you're gonna get. IMO, the best premade out there. I don't see how you can't say it's a balanced diet when it's got what everyone here feels is necessary for a dog's health. 


Regardless, I think the fact that he's even trying to get people off of kibble and onto raw is a great thing. And he's someone who really knows what he's talking about when it comes to nutrition and the dog food industry. He's also big big big into naturally treating dogs and not vaccinating besides rabies and the initial puppy shots, not using flea/tick or heartworm, and sells all sorts of homeopathic remedies.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

If it lands on one of those stations, it will need a lot of work... it comes off as a commercial for his store and it's awkward as well. Seeing someone come in and ask for food for their cats and then leave and say the service was great doesn't give the viewer any information or entertainment value. I did like the police dog exercise and the lady who's german shepard was cured with raw food. That was all good stuff. Him sitting at his desk at the end answering emails was rather dull. 

I am not sure what the idea behind the show is after watching it. Going in i thought it was about a guy who promotes raw... but after watching it i'm not sure if it's about his store & customers, dog food (what did that police dog get? Sounded like kibble), or something else. I would love a show that focused on dog nutrition, a show that talks about the success stories behind raw and dog health in general.

Edit: The premade he offers seems great, it's a lot like the stuff you find up here (although up here it's 100% meat) and its a great way to introduce someone to raw who's a bit apprehensive about it.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I'm sure if one of those stations picks it up, the production value will increase dramatically lol. 


I think the message and the information in the video is great though. As someone who works with the directors & cinematographers who produce a lot of the commercials you see on TV, I know the production value of that video is pretty poor, that's not really why I posted it lol


----------



## lozzibear (Sep 13, 2010)

I think it is great that he is promoting raw, and I like the story about the GSD... I also liked the police exercise :biggrin: I think raw really needs to get more attention, and promotion. So, I definitely think that is great. 

I didn't like those burger things though... I'm not a fan of any premade, if I am honest. I like feeding raw coz I know exactly what I am feeding... I think you can lose that with premade. Also, in the video he only talks about those burger things, and doesn't mention RMBs, which to me are essentials. RMBs provide so much benefit for dogs, especially for teeth and jaws... 

I do agree with the comment Tobi made, about them being called completely balanced... IMO, dogs have different needs, some can handle lots of bone, some can handle little bone, same with organs. So, while for one dog it may be completely balanced, for others it might not be. I know Jake gets more bone, than the 10% guideline of Prey Model Raw, and I know of some dogs who need a lot less bone than what he gets. I found it was trial and error with Jake to find out exactly what suited him, and what amounts etc he needs, and I think that's part of the learning with feeding raw. I wouldn't be able to have done that feeding premade.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

If I had to sum it up in one word: awkward.

"your idea of switching from the raw to the higher carbohydrates worked" 

Uhh... great advice. Only not.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

What about dogs that can't keep weight on????


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Lol, kind of wish I hadn't even bothered sharing this. I know that for expert raw feeders, there's gonna be one thing or another to pick on, but for general public? I think it's great info to better your dogs health.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I haven't watched it yet, but who cares if it isn't perfect? I know not a lot of us like premade, but as raw gets to be more and more widespread, premade could be that one step in between that takes kibble feeders who are uncomfortable with raw and turns them into full fledged raw feeders. I'l post back when I watch it. Hubby is asleep and I don't have headphones at the mo'.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> If I had to sum it up in one word: awkward.
> 
> "your idea of switching from the raw to the higher carbohydrates worked"
> 
> Uhh... great advice. Only not.


That one had me raising my eyebrow... i thought i had heard wrong! I was going to go back but I won't install quicktime on my computer (too much crap with it) and using media player classic is iffy. 

I would think adding more fat (and food) to their diet would help them keep their weight.

I wish he spent more time on that... like a differential diagnosis or something lol... at least then the viewer would get more information on the topic. Say a couple dogs a show and some general information stories as well.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I wasn't really impressed with the movie or the guy. If that movie gets on TV it will be as an infomertial. All it is is a big ad for him and his feed store. I'm not impressed with his knoweldge at all. His patties seem ok but still missing a lot.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

meggels said:


> He's also big big big into naturally treating dogs[...]not using flea/tick or heartworm, and sells all sorts of homeopathic remedies.


Heartworm disease cannot be treated "naturally" or homeopathically. Suggesting that one not give preventatives for heartworm is extremely risky.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

tem_sat said:


> Heartworm disease cannot be treated "naturally" or homeopathically. Suggesting that one not give preventatives for heartworm is extremely risky.



There's many people that disagree with you, as I know several that refuse to give their dogs interceptor/heartguard because they feel it does more harm than good.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> I wasn't really impressed with the movie or the guy. If that movie gets on TV it will be as an infomertial. All it is is a big ad for him and his feed store. I'm not impressed with his knoweldge at all. His patties seem ok but still missing a lot.



That movie itself is not what's going on TV. Animal Planet and Discovery have approached him about doing a show  If it actually happens, who knows. 


I don't think it showcases his full knowledge. He's worked for some of the biggest dog food lines there are, he's studied animals, gone to school for it, and has worked in the industry for 20+ years. His ridiculously honest, almost to a fault and is by far one of the most knowledgeable people I know about dog food, dog health, etc.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> If I had to sum it up in one word: awkward.
> 
> "your idea of switching from the raw to the higher carbohydrates worked"
> 
> Uhh... great advice. Only not.


HAHA, this was EXACTLY what I thought when I watched it!:lol:

It reminded me of the REALLY local commercials that my brother and sister and I would always turn up when we moved somewhere new.....ya know...cause they are SOOOO fun to laugh at!:wink: :tongue: I just dont see anyone being willing to sit and watch him, especially given a choice to do so or not, ie. if it was on tv.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Well, nevermind my post. Thought I would share info on someone who has helped countless dogs get better from all sorts of conditions, and who does promote a raw diet over kibble, even if it's not the beloved PMR style. 

Anyway just to delete this then?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

meggels said:


> He sells a lot of RMB's to customers as well. He's got all sorts of bones like duck/chicken/turkey necks, ribs, and a bunch of others.
> 
> 
> If you don't think anyone knows what a balanced diet is, does that mean feeding PMR you can't say the same thing?
> ...


It's great that he recommends RMB's, I feed pmr so i can balance my dogs diet, i balance how much bone he gets, organs, and muscle, i also balance nutrients by rotating proteins frequently, whether it's "perfectly balanced" who knows. I don't claim that i feed my dog a balanced diet, i claim that i feed him a biologically appropriate diet. the other 1% of that hockey puck is seaweed, and kelp... i don't think i've ever seen a deep sea wild dog or wolf hunting around to get the rest of his nutrients off of a beach or in the ocean... 

This type of raw is also very expensive which turns many people away i'm sure... and people will just turn away when they think raw because of the cost context. He's a business man, he's doing what brings him business and that's great for him.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

meggels said:


> There's many people that disagree with you, as I know several that refuse to give their dogs interceptor/heartguard because they feel it does more harm than good.


I can understand that, but after going through treatment with a heartworm positive dog, you would not wish it on your worst enemy. Treatment is far and away worse than the preventative.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

David- he certainly needs to make money but I do truly believe he cares very much about the well being of dogs. There's been times where I've been about to pick out a certain product (whether it's medicines, herbal remedies, or even kibbles back when Murph was on kibble) and he said "no, don't use that one, use this one" and it has been substantially cheaper. I can't even tell you how much stuff he's given to me for free, or for severely discounted prices, and I'm sure I'm not the only one he does this for. So while he has been blessed that he's got a huge customer base, and makes great money, I think he does truly care about his customers, and more importantly, their dogs.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

tem_sat said:


> I can understand that, but after going through treatment with a heartworm positive dog, you would not wish it on your worst enemy. Treatment is far and away worse than the preventative.


I think there's a few members on here who do not use a monthly preventative. It's something I've considered for Murph because I want his diet and lifestyle to be as "clean" as possible due to his previous health issues. I think heartworm also depends greatly on the region?


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

meggels said:


> I think there's a few members on here who do not use a monthly preventative. It's something I've considered for Murph because I want his diet and lifestyle to be as "clean" as possible due to his previous health issues. I think heartworm also depends greatly on the region?


See: American Heartworm Society | What Is Heartworm Disease? for a list of endemic areas. Simply put, it is nothing to mess around with. At minimum, I would be OK with going with Natalie's 45-day preventative schedule. To be brutally honest with you, after going through 8 WEEKS of heartworm treatment aftercare, i.e. my 12 lb Doxie was pumped with poison over a 2 to 3 day period and I was told that at any time he could collapse from shock due to the dead worms being cleared from his body should he over exert himself...

No, thank you very much. Prevention is simple in comparison.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

My Romeo has been through treatment as well and it was pretty rough. I'll admit that I'm fairly lax when it comes to 'preventative', opting to do it every 45-60 days instead of every 30, but I won't risk not doing it at all. The risk seems too high to me.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

meggels said:


> That movie itself is not what's going on TV. Animal Planet and Discovery have approached him about doing a show  If it actually happens, who knows.


Animal Planet and Discovery (actually the same people) are interested in him because he's like a Cesar Millan of nutrition. Cesar Millan is a great performer, a great self promoter, but a medicore dog trainer. This guy is about the same with nutrition. I admit I make that judgement with only seeing the movie. There MAY be more to him but I'd have to see it to be convinced.

He also reminds me of Lew Olson or Jeannie Thomason. They have big credentials on nutrition and it doesn't matter what is or is not wrong with your dog, they both will sell you supplements that will fix any problem real or imagined. Jeannie will also charge you big bucks to customize a diet specifically for your dog.


----------



## smexywhales16 (Jan 15, 2011)

Well I thought it was a good post. The video did seem a little like a commercial,
but the fact that he's promoting "premade raw" is at least a step closer to getting people interested in pmr diets and off of kibble.
I hope it gets a chance to air so he can at least show more of what he actually knows about raw diets and pet nutrition.


----------

